# Shield Magazines



## handgunsrus (Jul 30, 2012)

Just bought an M&P Shield in 40 cal. Noted that the slide quite often stays to the rear after the first shot using the 7 shot mag. Sometimes it even partially feeds the second round on the 7 shot mag. Haven't had any issues when using the 6 round magazine. Fired about 200 rounds from Winchester, Magtech, Fiocci and Blackhills. I did send an e-mail to S&W. Any suggestions or similar issues with any other Shields? thanks

Handgunsrus


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have two 9mm SHields, but have had no issues with either. Are you sure you are seating the rounds correctly. 

If it can be isolated to the magazine, contact S&W and see about getting that mag replaced. They may make you send that one in first, though. Bad mags happen sometimes...


----------



## handgunsrus (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, Shipwreck. I did call S&W and they want me to send the mag back. I will do that and see what happens. Funny you should mention seating of the rounds. I noted the magazine is very hard to load when you get close to the end. My wife could only put the first three rounds in the mag before it got too hard to continue. When you say "seated", you mean set to the rear of the magazine...right? Must be one tight spring! This is my first striker fired weapon and I am amazed at the trigger pool on this Shield...outstanding! It is also very accurate considering it only has a 3.1 inch barrel. Thanks for the update.

Handgunsrus


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, making sure all the rounds are pushed all the way to the rear of the magazine. 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------

